# thanks



## sk8harddiefast (May 7, 2010)

Hi.Maybe i am not speaking english very well and i am sorry for that.
I want to tell a veeery big thanks to all freebsd community.
Thanks for your assistance and patience.
Thanks for helping me to understand and setup,me too freebsd to my computer.
I believe that you are doing great job and unix still exists because guys like you keep it alive


----------

